# my 2 new fog chillers.....



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

a couple weeks ago I built my first fog chiller.... today, I built my second. i bit the bullet and bought 4 gallons of froggys fog fluid along with a chauvet 1300 fog machine a few days ago.... (waiting for both to arrive) -so i am looking forward to filling them and giving them a practice run with 60-80 pounds of ice...

first... i made a trash can chiller....



















the chiller i made today... -my buddie is a contractor and he found this plastic box at a job site.... so when i saw it... i said... "i need that!"

i don't know how well this will work.. but i am going to fill it up with 60+pounds of ice and shoot the fog through 50ft of 3 inch dryer coil...










coil :


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

NICE...can't wait to see the results!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Post a video once you get a chance to test them.


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

I am very envious.. look forward to seeing the results of both chillers


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

alright... my fog juice arrived yesterday... and my new 1300 chauvet fogger a few days before. drove up to the local smart & final and bought 80 pounds of ice for the run.

tried the trash can first... it took all 80lbs of ice.... the video is a little shaky as i was turning music on, holding the ipad, and pressing the fog button all at the same time! lol! i would definitely go with a bag on the end of the chillers... seems to really help. -I might work on some type of a spreader prior to adding the trash bag... it might help flatten it out even more. -this was done outside with some wind.... - figured i will probably get the same results when i throw the party.






here is the plastic box.... it seemed to yield the same results as the trash can.
i poured the ice from the trash can into it.... and it took 80 pounds easy, looks like it will hold 100-120lbs easy. after filming the video of the plastic box, i took the bag off and bent the metal dryer hose down toward the ground, and it did a nice job of sending the fog out flat along the ground.(no bag)






-i've got one more video of the plastic box chiller... ( currently downloading it )... after filming the first 2 videos, i thought i filmed them sideways, but was able to convert them, i filmed the 3rd video thinking i had to hold the ipad a certain way if i wanted the video to come out right after downloading.... -going to show you the third one because 9/10's through... it looks like there is a mini mother mary on my couch !!! LOL... no joke.... plus, its real artsy lol..... ec


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, those are kicking out some major fog!


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

ok..... here is the 3rd video.... (artsy fartsy version )right at 3 minutes in.... Mother Mary appears through the fog......... (upper middle of screen... a bit toward the right ! ) be sure to open to a full screen... much easier to see... she is standing there looking to her left.

lol ..... ec

ps... it had gotten pretty windy at this point......


----------



## ClaudeRaines (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice. I may have to try some variation of these for my yard this year. Are you using any special fog fluid? 

Btw, is it OK to identify the music in your first video as ELO's "Fire on High" from "Face the Music"? (the beginning of it) One of my faves that I recognized immediately... The second and third are "Poker" from the same album. Love me some ELO - had to acknowledge them.


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

i am using froggys ice fog ... -but to be honest, it did not seem to do any better then chauvet fog fluid i was using before.... -since the froggys is about $10 a gallon more with shipping.... i will go with the chauvet fluid when i need to buy more.


- i have been thinking A LOT about the chillers and how to get them to work better... couple points (sorry if discussed elsewhere) 

first... location is important.... be sure to run some trials .... i am adding my second fogger this year... and the 2 spots i thought were good locations... were not... based on the location of my home ( fog stays low, and around longer when i used my home as a shield, -when i produced fog on the side of the home... it took off quickly....

second... the slower you can get the fog to come out of the chiller, the better results you get. late last night... i split my 3" tube with a "T"... there was plenty of volume still, and the fog crept out onto the ground much better (without any ice, i might add). - it got me thinking.... with my larger machine that puts out 20,000cfm... i am going to split it 4 ways.... and see what the results are.... hopefully with some ice for the trial.

thats it for now... 7 days to go before the party with a ton of work ahead of me. ec 

-


----------



## mudbugntx (Oct 7, 2013)

Nice, I love my hurricane 1300 also. They are perfect for ground fogging.


----------



## YoungHaunter (Oct 5, 2013)

Is that the froggys swamp juice?


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

to be honest, i can't remember if it is froggys... (pretty sure it is) last year i used chauvet juice and i thought it was fine... this year, i bought some cheap party fog for $5 a gallon (could not turn down at that price) - was thinking of doing a side by side (one machine with chauvet the other with the party fog) to see the difference.... -when i get the patio/dance floor set up and cleaned will give it a shot with a video. ec


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

Nice. I left some comments on the youtube videos ^o^ I like the idea of putting the trash can duct idea into the chest. It ceases to amaze me how many DIY variations we come up with on the same basic thing


----------



## TommyRox (Oct 17, 2013)

Hey Craig - I too have built a few chillers with the vortex/cooler style and never really had "excellent" results. This year I am doing the dryer duct and trash can approach. I have seen a lot of videos and designs but I am going to use about 25' of 3" duct as opposed to 4" and about 10-15 feet which is what I've been seeing. I really like the videos and your designs - great results! I" post in pics and videos in the next few days - thanks for sharing


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks great EC!


----------

